# New Ford 4000 3 cylinder 1967



## logman9563 (Apr 12, 2011)

hello:I have a New Ford 4000 3 cylinder 1967 Tractor Hydraulics and pto stopped working? have removed tractor seat and cover and can see the filter but can't get to it, to remove it as other obsticles in the way. can anyone tell me how do i get to the filter to remove it. Could it possibly be the pump as i am only getting a trickle of oil from opening couplings under pressure


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do your self a favor and get a owners maneul, life will get better. Good Luck


----------



## logman9563 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanx for the reply, i thought this site was for helping people with issues they have regarding tractors etc, but i have taken your advice and bought a tractor manul.


----------

